# Beers Superbowl show @ Huntington Hilton?



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Anybody going? I'll be there about 9:30...can't wait.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i will


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi GH, Bob & I do hope to attend.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Great. See you guys there. Anyone else?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dave and I will be there.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I will be attending(45 min away)!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Sat nite at Hooters*

I'll be there Sat nite for wings and then some room trading. Sunday for theshow, out by 2pm AND THEN sUPERBOWL.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone know if there will be a track there for some racing?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

last few times, no there was not.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The Super Bowl show has not had a track due to shortage of space.
I believe the past October show was cancelled due to Hurricane Sandy,
but prior October shows had racing.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Making the trip from Buffalo with a couple buddies and we will have over a thousand cars with us. Look for my table with my little working oval track. Meet up Sat at 6pm in the lobby for a dinner trip to a local adult beverage and wing dispensary for a Hootin' good time!
-Joe S.


----------

